# Devils Hole 10-22-11



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Heading up to Lewiston next Friday, any OGFers going? We're staying at the Portage House. Hoping this weather helps and they're hungry by Saturday:B


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

I heard today the river is MUD. The king fishing is almost over. Trout opens on Friday. Maybe it will clear up by then for you.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Really mud? Your probably right but for the shore angler on her we pray for skunky/muddy water. Give me 30" of visability on her and I will show you a happy angler! I'm glad the mud sharks are almost gone! Then it's laker, browns, and steelhead time!


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

SPLMAXSAM said:


> I heard today the river is MUD. The king fishing is almost over. Trout opens on Friday. Maybe it will clear up by then for you.


Yea I got a call from our guide saying it was muddy, but it has 3 more days to clear up. I give a good chance but then I'm being optimistic!
There are holes that I've pulled fish out of when it's been dirty.
As for the king fishing being over, I haven't heard of it really getting started.
At least in Devils Hole that is and I talked to quite a few folks over the last 3-4 weeks. A guy at work was up on the 8th and caught a 37 pounder !! But the boat only landed 4 fish and he said that's all most of the other boats did too.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

I too was thinking about going up for the weekend. I have been checking fishing conditions daily. *You might have an excellant trip and maybe catch a surprise king or 2.*

I love the Niagara. Probably one of the greatest fresh water fisheries in North America. When Lake Erie pours MUD into the river and or when the wind blows through the gorge it can be a bummer for a well planned fishing trip. I have fished in the MUD and it is okay. But when the river is clear - nothing is better. 

I have already fished twice this year (Winter and Summer). I plan on returning in November for late fall fishing in the hole and the sand bar. I missed the fall run due to work and weather.


King fall run is always sketchy. Not much of a run this year. I kinda go by 9/15 - 10/15 as when to fish. I have fished the hole since 87. The best for me has always been around 10/1. In the past on 10/1, I have caught and released over 10 kings in one day and the best was 26 kings (of course I kept 1 for eggs and my buddy's smoker). Last year I got back to back 2 of the biggest fish I have ever caught there on 9/30.











Fishing in the winter can be great. The river almost never freezes. 









Had a crazy trip using minnows Feb 2011. Had a triple header going


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

My guide called this morning and said it's a go ! 
The river's still a little murky and it will be a "working bite" .
Been going over 20 years and don't remember too many times I didn't have to work. 
You got me thinking though that maybe next year I'll go in Sept.
(I've always gone in October) Those are some great fish you caught there !
I'll be surprised if I don't catch kings, I know a "secret spot"  <cough>


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

BC, remember to net the big ones! Good luck!


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

ohiojmj said:


> BC, remember to net the big ones! Good luck!


Thanks ! 
When they get over 20 lbs. we start _thinking_ about a net


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Well for the 1st time in 22 years up there....:S:S:S:S !!!
Water was way too muddy, it had been fairly clear the night before but by morning enough muddy water from Lake Erie came over the falls to mess things up. We gave it our best try but couldn't even get a nibble. We did see 1 king caught and the locals were expecting conditons to improve. Mid week should be real good. Did hear the creeks were stacked though and the platform was producing,prior to Saturday anyway. If you're planning on going up anytime soon the coming week ought to be good, unless Mother Erie has another fit.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Was up there this past weekend. Water was stained pretty bad most of the time there, but had my best season there ever. Was scheduled to go out on Friday, but the waters weren't cleared up enough to fish from the boat. My fiance got her first king Thursday morning. Boy was she shocked! big fish this year. Biggest one we landed was 40+. I will post a couple of pics once I get them downloaded. Steelies weren't there in numbers, but we did manage to catch one. We released it since it was small, but beautiful colors. Good luck to you!:B


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

kx36594 said:


> Was up there this past weekend. Water was stained pretty bad most of the time there, but had my best season there ever. Was scheduled to go out with Chris Cinelli on Friday, but the waters weren't cleared up enough to fish from the boat. My fiance got her first king Thursday morning. Boy was she shocked! big fish this year. Biggest one we landed was 40+. I will post a couple of pics once I get them downloaded. Steelies weren't there in numbers, but we did manage to catch one. We released it since it was small, but beautiful colors. Good luck to you!:B


How much visability did you guys have?


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Visibility was one to two feet at best. The fish were there and were aggressive if you put it in front of them. Out of the 12 fish we landed, only one was snagged that we released. We did good on little cleo's 2/5 Oz in white & green on Thursday & Friday then egg sacks on Saturday when they had the #1 turbine on. Yellow seemed to do the best.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

a few we caught at the powerplant!


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

NICE FISH !! 
I've never fished the platform, obviously we should have!
Are you allowed to drive down there and drop your gear off?
1 of our group would not have been able to walk down or up due to 
a recent broken leg. Then if you catch 3 of those each would you have to
carry them out?


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Access is much better now. They now have approx. 10 parking spots at the bottom plus 3-4 handicapped spots. we were able to park at the bottom each day. There are some steps you still need to use since the elevator down is broke, but it is manageable. If all the spots are taken, you can drop off gear & people at the bottom and park up top. Hell of a hike though. Did that for years. Nice to have the available parking now.

These were only 3 of the 12 fish we caught. Probably lost just as many! It was the best year I have had there. Let me know if you make another trip and how you do!


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Do you guys actually eat the fish? I'd love to catch a 30lb king but from my limited experience the meat isn't fit for dogs on the dark kings and they are full of pollutants. They do not have the same forage base as ocean-living fish and the quality of the meat is far inferior IMO. I've been to the Burt zoo and other places and can't believe people actually keep the fish to eat. I will eat smaller steelhead (smoked) but even they are inferior to alot of other readily available species.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Master Angler said:


> Do you guys actually eat the fish? I'd love to catch a 30lb king but from my limited experience the meat isn't fit for dogs on the dark kings and they are full of pollutants. They do not have the same forage base as ocean-living fish and the quality of the meat is far inferior IMO. I've been to the Burt zoo and other places and can't believe people actually keep the fish to eat. I will eat smaller steelhead (smoked) but even they are inferior to alot of other readily available species.


The ol' schoolers just smoke them and according to them , they end up tasting fine. I've eaten them in the early spring time and the meat is a level above the farm raised stuff due to a diet of smelt. As for the fall fish, I will tell you this: they make the BEST garden fertilizer you can have. The flesh is decomposed nicely after a cold winter and your veggies come out soooo tasty. Much better than Miracle-gro and the other stuff.
My 2 cents...


----------

